# Foundations for Mixing: Beginner Makeup Artist - Under $30 to start



## SarraSanborn (May 25, 2011)

Alright. So I know the MAC face and body foundations are supposed to be awesome. And I also realize that $35.00 for 4 ounces isn't that horrible of pricing when it is supposed to work. But I know that you need at least about 3 colors for mixing up foundations professionally.

As a beginning makeup artist charging people about $10 - $15 per session (VERY beginner here!!) what's my best bet for starting mixing foundations, etc for under $30 total starting cost? I'll update to better products later when I can afford it but I want to be able to do this semi-professionally in the meantime.

Ethically and professionally, can I use something like an AVON or other drugstore foundations to mix up if I feel like they really work?

** How are the NYX liquid foundations?? or their studio fx ones?? **


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2011)

Alot of pros use L'oreal true match and revlon colorstay, butut moreso, true match from the drugstore. Alternatively, cream foundations is what you'll find in most beginner and pro kits, because they're cheap (around $9.00), last a long time, easy to transport, and very versatile with the finish you can get. Check out theater makeup for these - brands like Ben Nye, Kryolan and Mehron are easily accessible. Or if you're not afraid to order online, check out Graftobian. They make THE BEST cream foundation (imo)


----------



## Ashxlovex (May 25, 2011)

Hey, I am a beginner also. I bought the Bh 10 colour camoflage and concealer pallette. It is in the mail right now but I'm so excited because you can mix colours to get the perfect shade for people and I heard that you can use it for foundation.


----------



## Annelle (May 25, 2011)

Honestly, practice on your own dime, or do trade work until you've gained some experience (and a portfolio) in your new techniques.  (Pick up jobs where you either have a matching foundation already or they don't need foundation work if you need money to invest it.) Then book "real" jobs at "real" rates. You'll look more professional to your clients if you show up knowing what you're going to do, rather than under-rating yourself AND being inexperienced when you show up.

The way you're wanting to do it, you'll end up with clients who expect someone with cheap rates and really doesn't know what they're doing, and uses products that are lesser than the "better" ones.  Reputation means a lot, and you don't want to tarnish it up front with your first impressions.

That's not to say that cheaper products can't be used professionally, but if you as the makeup artist feels that you'll need to upgrade what you are using now to better products later, then you're also saying that the products you're using now aren't up to par for yourself either.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alot of pros use L'oreal true match and revlon colorstay, butut moreso, true match from the drugstore. Alternatively, cream foundations is what you'll find in most beginner and pro kits, because they're cheap (around $9.00), last a long time, easy to transport, and very versatile with the finish you can get. Check out theater makeup for these - brands like Ben Nye, Kryolan and Mehron are easily accessible. Or if you're not afraid to order online, check out Graftobian. They make THE BEST cream foundation (imo)



Agreed, but make sure you don't have just cream.  I hate the feeling of cream foundation and refuse to wear it.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 25, 2011)

I don't want to be pessimistic, but trying to purchase multiple good-quality foundations for under $30 sounds really difficult, just because you'll probably find people with skin tones that may not match the colors you buy, and not everybody's skin is going to work with that foundation. I know mine breaks out with most drugstore foundations, but I suppose you'll run into that problem with whatever foundation you choose. If you do decide to go with the True-Match from L'Oreal though, I saw their foundations for like $7 at Target the other day, so at least that gives you like four different colors.  They also won an award from Allure, so they are probably pretty good.

What you may want to look into, after you take your theatrical makeup class and everything is getting the MAC Professional Discount. As I recall they just needed a couple things to prove you were serious (i.e. proof you took the class, business card etc.) and it was $35 and you got a discount off their products. I just think that would be a better overall investment because then you can save up the money and get the foundations that you prefer.


----------



## vixie13 (May 25, 2011)

I carry Revlon ColorStay Foundation in my kit. I keep four color... the lightest, two in the middle and the darkest. I then blend and mix the colors until I get a perfect match for my client. 

I prefer Colorstay over other foundations because it's full coverage. It's matte (perfect for flash photography). It also wears a long time, but is surprisingly light to wear. 

Walgreens current has them 40%. I just restocked.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2011)

Another item to carry in your kit to mix into your foundations are Liquid Color Correctors. Sometimes you have to mix in a color corrector to get the perfect foundation color.





Individual tubes of Coastal Scents Liquid Color Corrector are $3.95 each and the mini-set which contains six 8ml/0.272 fl oz tubes for $16.95. Don't be fooled by the picture - the tube of yellow is the size that the set comes in so it's cheaper to buy the set than individual tubes.


----------



## greeneyedlady (May 25, 2011)

I know like I sound like I keep harping on this same point, but the weight of carrying bottles upon bottles of liquid foundation adds up FAST. Palettes are my favorite, and I can custom blend any color for any client with my foundation palettes. Pro palettes are super concentrated, so you only need a tiny, tiny amount. A pro palette will cover many, many faces. It's also great because if you need more yellow, you add more yellow...a TINY amount. If you need a highlight, you can add a highlight using a TINY amt. of a lighter shade and blending it in. Liquid foundations can get messy fast. Also, I've noticed MAC's face and body foundations be very "slippery," and thin. RCMA is an industry standard, and you can find their palettes at camerareadycosmetics.com. You can custom blend out any skin color using this line as well. You may find them very difficult to work with at first; it takes practice. Once you nail custom blending, you won't want do use any other foundation--even airbrush!


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 25, 2011)

Thanks so much guys.

Right now I'm only doing work for my own photoshoots, so that I can get practice as well as obviously friends and family. I'm actually mixing my 'talents' and I've been running a special that's a makeover and photoshoot for $15 - clearly advertising as an amateur photographer and makeup artist so that people understand that I am working for practice right now. Maybe some of you g uys think this is a bad idea but it's worked for me and I don't really plan on changing how I do it.

But this way I can get practice for both of the things I'm thinking about doing with my life later on. I've got a few clients lined up and although it's a very beginner price, I can't afford to just do it free for people that aren't professionals (photographers, models, hair stylists, other networking)  right now (because honestly I probably shouldn't have bought makeup recently to begin with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), and this way even if I suck with makeup. I'm a good photographer and photo-editor so I can fix people up pretty good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

My upgrading products later is more to expand what I have than completely eliminate it. Many people feel that they're paying you to use products that they can't afford, so yes I'd like to have some higher end stuff. But again I don't have the money to spend say $110 right now on three mac foundations even though I've seen them and tried them and they are my favorite so far. Most of you probably can't tell me that you used all of the expensive brands from when you started for every product.

As far as people breaking out. I've got good cleansers and primers to keep everything off the skin as much as possible regardless of what I use.

I completely agree on big bottles of stuff taking up too much weight in my kit. I want palettes too but I know that I am good at mixing foundations for my friends and current clients, so I'm not worried about having to carry around too many.

Thanks zaz, the color corrector looks great. I'll definitely be adding that to my kit soon.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarraSanborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much guys.
> 
> ...


 I hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way, I was just offering a suggestion. You probably know way more about makeup than I do. Nobody says you must use higher-end products for everything. The makeup artist that I took a lesson from in Austin actually uses Cetaphil as her primary facial cleanser and that is in no way high end, but it works really well. I wasn't attacking drugstore brands or anything, you were just saying you really wanted MAC and didn't have the money.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way, I was just offering a suggestion. You probably know way more about makeup than I do. Nobody says you must use higher-end products for everything. The makeup artist that I took a lesson from in Austin actually uses Cetaphil as her primary facial cleanser and that is in no way high end, but it works really well. I wasn't attacking drugstore brands or anything, you were just saying you really wanted MAC and didn't have the money.


Many pro MUA use "lower end" products from drugstores. My other suggestion for MUA starting off is to get subscription to Makeup Artist Magazine. That magazine is chalk full of great tips and discount info. For MUA with a portfolio, website, tear sheets, license, etc (stuff proving you're a working MUA) if you become a Pro Member with them you get tons of discounts to IMATS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 25, 2011)

I know you weren't attacking anything. I was just trying to address everything in one post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I'm going to spend more than $30 when I'm really up and running (hopefully). I just know that everyone here knows some awesome things that you can use in the meantime that will work without breaking the bank.



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you didn't take what I said the wrong way, I was just offering a suggestion. You probably know way more about makeup than I do. Nobody says you must use higher-end products for everything. The makeup artist that I took a lesson from in Austin actually uses Cetaphil as her primary facial cleanser and that is in no way high end, but it works really well. I wasn't attacking drugstore brands or anything, you were just saying you really wanted MAC and didn't have the money.



@Zazi. Awesome. I'm betting that'll be part of my birthday present coming up from my fiance.


----------

